# husband died suddenly four months ago



## jazzgal65 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, my husband died suddenly of cardiac arrest (he was only 64) a few months ago. We live in Southern Mexico and our visas will need to be renewed in February. My husband had a retirement FM3 and myself and my children were under him. I have no clue how to go about renewal at this point. Do I need to start over with totally new information (my income has increased slightly since his death so income should not be an issue.) Also, we will be in the States when it is time for renewal so I hoped to be able to do this soon. Are we able to renew in December for a visas that expire in February? I have all of our orignial paperwork that we used to obtain our FM3s but I do not know how to go about starting over again without my husband. Any advice? also, I am fairly certain that my children and I will not be remaining in Mexico perminantly. However, I think we will need more time to move back than a six month visa would give us. Hope someone can give us some helpful information. thank you! Rachel Moore

PS. I am not retirement age so I'm not certain how that will effect new visas. It's all so complex and difficult to face right now.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

jazzgal65 said:


> Hello, my husband died suddenly of cardiac arrest (he was only 64) a few months ago. We live in Southern Mexico and our visas will need to be renewed in February. My husband had a retirement FM3 and myself and my children were under him. I have no clue how to go about renewal at this point. Do I need to start over with totally new information (my income has increased slightly since his death so income should not be an issue.) Also, we will be in the States when it is time for renewal so I hoped to be able to do this soon. Are we able to renew in December for a visas that expire in February? I have all of our orignial paperwork that we used to obtain our FM3s but I do not know how to go about starting over again without my husband. Any advice? also, I am fairly certain that my children and I will not be remaining in Mexico perminantly. However, I think we will need more time to move back than a six month visa would give us. Hope someone can give us some helpful information. thank you! Rachel Moore
> 
> PS. I am not retirement age so I'm not certain how that will effect new visas. It's all so complex and difficult to face right now.


I'm so sorry for your loss.

Your best bet, with the laws in flux, and your own challenges doing this whole thing for the first time alone, may be to ask around for recommendations for a good notario who can walk you through the process.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Your best bet, with the laws in flux, and your own challenges doing this whole thing for the first time alone, may be to ask around for recommendations for a good notario who can walk you through the process.


I recommend an immigration lawyer, whether or not he or she is also a _notario_.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Depending on where you are in southern Mexico you might look for a message board for that area. People there should be able to recommend an immigration lawyer or facilitator that is really studied up on the new rules. They can go with you to talk to immigration. Don't think a Notary spends much time with immigration issues


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

A _notario_ is not a notary public as in the English-speaking world. They're lawyers.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

ValRomx said:


> A _notario_ is not a notary public as in the English-speaking world. They're lawyers.


Yes they are lawyers but they rarely, if ever, deal with immigration.

jazzgal65, I am sorry for your loss.

Your age will not affect the visa process. You can qualify for a rentista (retirement) visa at any age. I have one and I am well shy of retirement age.

It isn't clear from your post if you are currently in Mexico or not. If you are, I would go to your local INM office and ask them what you need to provide. If your Spanish is good enough you will be able to arrange everything by yourself. 

If you can show sufficient income for you and your children, as you suggest in your post, the process should not be that difficult. If you can't speak enough Spanish, or don't want to handle it yourself, you could hire a facilitator to assist you - they will charge less than a lawyer. I don't know that your situation is complex enough to hire an immigration lawyer.


----------

